# Dryer vent question



## hanover (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi All,

I was at a customer's house today for carpentry related work and noticed that the dryer vent was venting into the garage. I told the customer that that was a health hazard and should be addressed. I'm surprised it passed the house inspection when the home was purchased. 

Anyway, it's a townhome so he can't vent out the side of the house. The vent comes up from the basement and into the garage, a run of probably 8 - 10 feet. In order to get out the front of the garage it would mean another 20 feet. 

My question is - is an exhaust on a dryer have the force to vent approximately 30 feet? If not, what alternatives does he have?

Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

What mdshunk said.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

This should help, from the IRC:

_*CLOTHES DRYERS EXHAUST*__*
M1501.1 General.*
Dryer exhaust systems shall be independent of all other systems, shall convey the moisture to the outdoors and shall terminate on the outside of the building. Exhaust duct terminations shall be in accordance with the dryer manufacturer's installation instructions. Screens shall not be installed at the duct termination. Exhaust ducts shall not be connected with sheet-metal screws or fastening means which extend into the duct. Exhaust ducts shall be equipped with a backdraft damper. Exhaust ducts shall be constructed of minimum 0.016-inch-thick (0.406 mm) rigid metal ducts, having smooth interior surfaces with joints running in the direction of air flow.

_


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

For venting that 30 feet, you'd need a dryer booster fan, such as the one made by FanTech. It has a pressure switch on it that senses when your dryer starts to blow air through the duct, and it automatically turns on the booster fan. 

http://www.electricsuppliesonline.com/fantechdbf110.html


_*M1501.3 Length limitation.*_
_The maximum length of a clothes dryer exhaust duct shall not exceed 25 feet (7620 mm) from the dryer location to the wall or roof termination. The maximum length of the duct shall be reduced 2.5 feet (762 mm) for each 45-degree (0.79 rad) bend and 5 feet (1524 mm) for each 90-degree (1.6 rad) bend. The maximum length of the exhaust duct does not include the transition duct._
_Exceptions:_
_1. Where a clothes dryer booster fan is installed and listed and labeled for the application, the maximum length of the exhaust duct, including any transition duct, shall be permitted to be in accordance with the booster fan manufacturer's installation instructions. Where a clothes dryer booster fan is installed and not readily accessible from the room in which the dryer is located, a permanent identifying label shall be placed adjacent to where the exhaust duct enters the wall. The label shall bear the words "This dryer exhaust system is equipped with a remotely located booster fan."_
_2. Where the make and model of the clothes dryer to be installed is known and the manufacturer's installation instructions for such dryer are provided to the building official, the maximum length of the exhaust duct, including any transition duct, shall be permitted to be in accordance with the dryer manufacturer's installation instructions._


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Move the dryer to the garage.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

747 said:


> Move the dryer to the garage.


Not a very constructive or useful suggestion 747 - considering it's a townhouse, it's likely to be a very small single car garage at best.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Gotta love the code...one of the few times it really makes sense. When I lay out small spec plans for homes, I try for an exterior wall location for the washer/dryer. I bet 99% of HO's never know about lint buildup and the fire potential.


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

joasis said:


> I bet 99% of HO's never know about lint buildup and the fire potential.


I know my wife doesn't. Don't get me started on the lint trap!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

So if it is a Townhouse, does that mean someone has to carry laundry down to the basement to do wash then carry it back up stairs? That is a workout. A lot of the new custom homes here in Fla are starting to have a laundry station near the master bedroom.:thumbsup:


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

DecksEtc said:


> Not a very constructive or useful suggestion 747 - considering it's a townhouse, it's likely to be a very small single car garage at best.



In the United States alot of people have there wash machine and dryer in there garage. Now it might just be a one car but maybe not because town homes do have two car but if its just one car it will be a deep garage. They would be able to fit the dryer in the garage. I know they would wash in house and dry in garage but thats still better then laundry mat.:thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Just sit the dryer along the street for the junk man and install a clothes line in the yard. :jester:


----------



## hanover (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the great feedback. Sounds like the booster fan in the way to go.

Thanks again!


----------



## zdcool (Nov 16, 2006)

*presure switch keeps short cycling*

deleted...


----------

